# trying to find parts for a 68 quadrajet, i need pics!!!



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

hi yall well its time to start buying everything ill need to put this 68 quadrajet on my 66 326 but the carbs missing the mixture screws and some choke rods and i know were to get all that but what i dont know is what all ill need in the way of pcv parts, choke parts, mounting hardwear, idk if my original throttle cable will work with the quadrajet( 326 has a 2v on it now) and i really know nothing bout what ill have to do to the vacume lines, what on the carb will need to be blocked off like ports i dont need and idk how to tell if my carb had a idel stop solenoid or not, i need some detailed pictures of the linkedge, vacume lines and stuff so if any of yall can help it be great, btw the carb is model 7028262 and my car has a st300 auto so ill need to hook up the modulator line too


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

danthepontiacman said:


> hi yall well its time to start buying everything ill need to put this 68 quadrajet on my 66 326 but the carbs missing the mixture screws and some choke rods and i know were to get all that but what i dont know is what all ill need in the way of pcv parts, choke parts, mounting hardwear, idk if my original throttle cable will work with the quadrajet( 326 has a 2v on it now) and i really know nothing bout what ill have to do to the vacume lines, what on the carb will need to be blocked off like ports i dont need and idk how to tell if my carb had a idel stop solenoid or not, i need some detailed pictures of the linkedge, vacume lines and stuff so if any of yall can help it be great, btw the carb is model 7028262 and my car has a st300 auto so ill need to hook up the modulator line too


Hey Dan,
Do yourself a favor and pick up a copy of the Cliff Ruggles book, How to Rebuild and Modify Rochester Quadrajet Carburetors
. All kinds of info in there about how to ID what you have, different options, how to set it up for best performance, etc. You can find it on-line and also usually at the "big" book stores.

Good stuf.

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Here's a couple pics of my 68. I may have some better ones at home.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Dan, I totally agree with bear about the book. I have the book and it really helps. You should also get the rebuild kits from him. Best quality material for oxigenated fuel. Cliffs High Performance Quadrajets :: Qjet Carburetor Rebuild Kits, Parts, Quadrajet Rebuilding, Quadrajet Parts, Bushing Kits, Carb Tuning Inline tube has the steel line for your modulator to trans. I bought a bunch of stuff from them, all made in U.S. Fits great for GTO's. One of the issues the 68 carb had was a small float bowl. You do not need to use the Idle stop selinoid as long as your idle is around 650 or turn it off in drive. These selinoids are no longer available. The choke on your intake will probably not work. You might need to switch to an electric choke. I am not familiar with the intake you are running. You can buy that electric choke from Cliff. Look at picture 4 of 4 that 68gto4speed sent. The vacuum port that is plugged to the left of the fuel inlet is for your steel tube that goes to your modulator. The vacuum port to the right of the fuel inlet is for your distributer if you want ported vacuum. I keep this plugged and run manifold vacuum for my car. If you need to replace your throtle cable and mount, inline tube sells this and the throtle return spring. On the back of the base plate in the middle there is a large threaded hole I think it is 3/8" pipe. This is for your brake vacuum booster if you have power brakes. If you do not have power brakes, plug this off. Make sure to use the blue accelarator pump that Cliff sells.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

When I got my car it had a manual choke. I think this has something to do with my cold start issue.

Switching over to automatic choke while I am at it gonna rebuild the carb. Parts gotten from > Quadrajet Carburetor, Rochester 2G Rebuilding & Tuning Parts & Tools

cept the choke thermostat housing coming from Ames.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Actually the vacuum from the distributor is on the back coming off the trottle body. I'm not sure when the one on the front runs to.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

ok like ive sead befor my carb is 7028262, 1 68 pontiac 400 qith a auto is what it says it came from, this one has the dual vacume advance but some of the others ive seen with this same number dont, can anyone fill me in on why? between this and the fact the throttle arm is not a pontiac type im starting to think someone changed the base plate and added the deal advance.. or am i way off?


----------

